# Horn tooting, sorry Mods



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

My nuclear bomb got launched today.

It seems that I have been underestimating some of my enemies here, and hope this causes the intended destruction...we'll see.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

mikemets said:


> My _nuclear_ bomb got launched today.


Oh great... Radiation.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm going to be anxiously watching this one Mike. Not sure exactly what you've done, but the word "Mods" in your title has me a tad concerned. Good luck with this one!


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I'm going to be anxiously watching this one Mike. Not sure exactly what you've done, but the word "Mods" in your title has me a tad concerned. Good luck with this one!


No Mod bombs yet, but I have something special up my sleeve for the two that have shown me so much love. :heh:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nuclear bomb......nice! Can't wait to see the destruction


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Waiting for the touchdown!! Lol!!


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

haha

just havin' fun...still held back, as its obvious that one battle will not win the war with this adversary.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a feeling that this one will at least leave a mark! LOL Good going Mike!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

uh oh... I might need to check wind forecasts for fallout. I just hope it lands east of me


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

You don't play nice or even care for others. Someone's life will be changing and you just don't give a sh*t. neither would I though so I hope its a good bomb..lmao.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Woo Hoo can't wait to see the damage... :flock: :flock: :flock: :flock: :flock:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I'm going to be anxiously watching this one Mike. Not sure exactly what you've done, but the word "Mods" in your title has me a tad concerned. Good luck with this one!


+1 using "MODS" in any title is a cuase for concerns...:smoke2:


----------



## bcasey03 (May 14, 2011)

Mike. Greetings from the MISC. :smoke2:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Can't wait to see it drop Mike!


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Bahaha...git 'er done Mike!


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Hope my bomb causes as much damage as my thread did...sorry to offend, thought it was funny.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

It appears as if it ended somewhat poorly. Possibly some unintended consequences?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Closing this one up, since Mike is no longer a member of the Puff forum and can no longer respond to posts made in it.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

mikemets said:


> Hope my bomb causes as much damage as my thread did...sorry to offend, thought it was funny.


It wasn't


----------

